# The coffee bouteaque



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

A specialty coffee house offering all the great specialty coffee and tea drinks. All coffee is roasted by us daily. We are located on Long Beach Island in Beach Haven. We are a seasonal shop. We open weekends from April to June and then 7 days a week from June Through September. Come enjoy the beach and a latte and lets talk coffee!! We are in our 5th year.

Our address is 325 9th street, corner of Bay and 9th (schooners wharf) unit #22

08008

More...


----------

